# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  PALLET PLASTICO ONE WAY

## Andres Berrocal Ger

Producimos pallets plásticos livianos de 7.8kg  Ideales para Exportación via aérea (no absorben humedad como la madera), y también sirven para fabricas que trabajan con alimentos. Pallets en PP: USD 16 + IGV  c/u. Producción nacional. Manejamos stock. Podemos atender cantidades grandes. informes: Andres Berrocal  andres.berrocal@conticoplas.com  Cel: 941451418 Visite nuestra pagina web: www.conticoplas.com  También producimos cajas cosecheras, cajas para pescado, para transporte pollo, etc.Temas similares: VENDO CAJAS DE PLASTICO Compro Cintas de riego y mantas en desuso, geomenbrana, jabas y bidones en desuso, y todo material plástico en desuso. jabas cosecheras de plastico Cajas de Plástico Corrugado Científicos peruanos obtienen plástico biodegradable tras extraer almidón de papa

----------

